# SPS Büro / Existenz zu verkaufen



## SPS Franky (3 September 2007)

Hallo Ihr Fachleute,

die Zeiten der guten Konjunktur haben auch mich erreicht und ich wandere in die Emirate aus.

Aus diesem Grund verkaufe ich meine kleine "Firma" und als Starthilfe gibt es die Kunden (überwiegend S7) gleich mit dazu.

Nähere Informationen sind auf meiner neuen (und leider noch nicht komplett fertigen) Homepage zu finden.

Da ich momentan telefonisch schlecht zu erreichen bin, schreibt mir einfach eine Mail. Alles ist möglich bzw. verhandelbar.


----------



## IBN-Service (14 September 2007)

SPS Franky schrieb:


> ... und ich wandere in die Emirate aus.



Hallo Franky,

dann las dich mal nicht schlachten....  

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Chriz (15 September 2007)

hi,

die teile verkaufst du nicht einzeln, oder?

mfg


----------



## SPS Franky (16 September 2007)

Hallo Kollegen,

danke für das Interesse an meinem Eintrag.

Zu IBN Service "Jürgen". Keine Sorge, das Unternehmen für das ich tätig bin, ist schon geraume Zeit in Qatar und den Emiraten tätig. Sicherlich ist die Situatiion dort anders, als die deutschen Medien uns das Glauben machen wollen. Das Unternehmen hat über 2 Jahre gebraucht, um dort Fuß zu fassen. Mittlerweile ist die Auftragslage stabil und wir blicken beruhigt in die Zukunft.

Zu Chriz. Ja, ich verkaufe auch einzeln. Es kommt darauf an, was Du haben möchtest. Ich stehe momentan mit anderen Kollegen im Gespräch, jedoch ist noch nichts entschieden. Schreibe oder rufe mich an per PN (Emailadresse und Telefonnummer) findest Du auf meiner Homepage.


----------

